# Gas Grill Sourdough



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 24, 2021)

Got the temp up good on the weber gasser. Baked in my enamel pan.

Total cook time was 55 mins. Mix and fold time was 22 hours.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 24, 2021)

You are a bread making machine! Looks darn good.
Jim


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 24, 2021)

Thanks

Lot cheaper than meats right now.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 24, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Lot cheaper than meats right now.


I know right!....I'm looking up recipes for using hotdogs and bologna!

Jim


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 24, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Lot cheaper than meats right now.


Yeah, we're not big bread eaters usually but we're re-thinking it...


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 24, 2021)

Did you preheat the pan then add the dough or just throw them both on cold?

Looks fantastic either way!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 24, 2021)

That looks great . I need to get that style dialed in .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 24, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Did you preheat the pan then add the dough or just throw them both on cold?
> 
> Looks fantastic either way!


I been doing whats called a cold bake. No pre heating.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 24, 2021)

Cant show the slice, this is wrapped and going to my sis in TX.

Bottom didnt burn as much this time.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 24, 2021)

Looks delicious! I just imagine that crunchy bread crust.... Mmmmm.... some butter on it....


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 24, 2021)

Very nice, but you need some sliced meat to go with the slices!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 25, 2021)

Boy Rick, your getting to be quite the bread guy!
Everything you bake looks fantastic!
I think your addicted!
It’s great to find a new thing to pursue!
Al


----------

